# Excitement



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Well after 6 months of being in quarantine, Jake's manners need a good refresh.. He is fine with me, he sits, lies down, heels perfectly etc... The problem is other people, and especially children! 

He gets very excited when they pay attention to him, and either leaps up or runs about like a lunatic. If I decide he needs a timeout to calm down, and put him into a sit stay etc he listens but will whine the whole time wanting to get back over to the people to be fussed over... However, while walking past, or if people talk to me and ignore him, he is fine.

Also when my hubby is around, he will whine excessively while we are getting ready to go for a walk and get so over excited... When hubby is not around he waits patiently by the door for me to get ready. 

While passing dogs he's fine, maybe a slight pull but no bother, but when a dog approaches him plays for a while, then we are leaving he does the whining thing again. It's very irritating and I don't know how to correct it, as to correct it is giving him attention and reinforcing it I assue, but saying nothing doesn't stop it either, and people seem to think I'm hurting my dog...

Any suggestions on how to calm him down/ stop the whining?


----------



## RussUK (Jun 24, 2007)

no expert on this, but try rewarding him when hes calm, like when walking past people, if hes good and doesnt whine, say "leave" and when he does say "good leave" and give him a treat. possitively reinforce as much as possible, then when you can see his attention straying or getting excited, tell him to "leave" so he associates the word with - Mom wants me to shut up and keep walking and i get called good jake and get food for it".


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Catching him at the start is hard. He is quiet and calm one second, then suddenly off he goes! 

when he does start he is removed for his timeout but it always ends the same, we have to go as he doesn't quieten down once thw whining starts until he can't see the said attention giving person/dog again. 

I'm also interested as to why he would do this? Does he just want attention? He was socialised extensively as a pup and when he is offlead and has a ball to run after an chase there's never any whining or jumping involved when meeting new people or dogs...


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky does the same thing. All I have to do is say walk or shake his collar and he starts whining and running around. Once I get him outside he is fine. I just figure he does it because he is excited. He will still follow the commands I give him, sit, wait, etc. He really loves going for a walk.


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

Guh, my last Lab rescue was like this. I've never had such a whiner in my life. I wouldn't touch him, feed him, talk to him, walk him, or anything at all until he was sitting and quiet....it got really frustrating on more than one occasion. 

I keep in contact with his new family and stangely enough they said this behavior has gone away completely since they have another dog for him to buddy up with. *shrugs* Who knows?


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

So maybe I should get another dog?














I love this, not sure hubby would though


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MichelleAndJakeSo maybe I should get another dog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA! Or you can send Jake overseas to live with me!










heehee


----------



## RussUK (Jun 24, 2007)

really bad idea, he wouldnt enjoy that long flight... where as i could drive and fetch him


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RussUKreally bad idea, he wouldnt enjoy that long flight... where as i could drive and fetch him


Touche!


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Jake would never go anywhere without his precious mummy


----------



## JakeN (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL you guys are too funny!!! I am no expert at this but my female is the same way. At first I thought it was just a puppy excitement thing but it is still the same till now and she is almost 2 yrs old. What I did that seem to work is to teach her focus or the watch me command. When ever she get excite on the walk or with visitor at home I would just make her focus or watch me with the sit and stay command or down and stay.


----------

